# Difference between TIGER and RORY



## mat100p (Mar 2, 2014)

Difference between Tiger and Rory,,
1. Tiger would never blow a lead like Rory did at both the Honda and Dubai
2. Tiger would not have missed the eagle putt Rory had on 18 reg play
3. Rory only wins when he has 5/6/7/8 shot leads
4. Rory thinks he's new tiger but 13 majors shy
5. Tiger clearly has the biggest ego but the career to back it up Rory big ego great game
But no better than Sergio just he's got over the winning line in majors.
 On another note Rory's irons nike? Really!!!! look like titliest blades stamped with a swoosh to me.


----------



## brendy (Mar 3, 2014)

Popcorn, get your hot popcorn here...


Two different players. History will judge them rather than early in rorys senior career.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Mar 3, 2014)

You also missed another huge difference:

One person is Tiger Woods, and the other person is Rory McIlroy.

They are two totally different people so who cares! Just 'cus they both game nike gear doesn't mean they are identical people who need to be compared every step of the way.


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 3, 2014)

mat100p said:



			Difference between Tiger and Rory,,
1. Tiger would never blow a lead like Rory did at both the Honda and Dubai
2. Tiger would not have missed the eagle putt Rory had on 18 reg play
3. Rory only wins when he has 5/6/7/8 shot leads
4. Rory thinks he's new tiger but 13 majors shy
5. Tiger clearly has the biggest ego but the career to back it up Rory big ego great game
But no better than Sergio just he's got over the winning line in majors.
 On another note Rory's irons nike? Really!!!! look like titliest blades stamped with a swoosh to me.
		
Click to expand...



1. Nope: http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/golf-...ur-shot-lead-eight-holes-235648334--golf.html

2. Well since two people can't take the same shot we will never know but here is some evidence that he might have.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Un-gC51VVIM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHXNG9C2S6M

3. Nope he can come from behind: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/go...Scott-to-clinch-his-first-trophy-of-2013.html

4. I think you are confusing how mainstream media wishes to view as opposed to how he views himself. 

5. ehhh? Shock horror. A professional sportsman with a precieved huge ego. 

and finally. Yes the VR Pro blades do look an awful lot like the Titeist MB714. Who would have thought that two companies making a lump of metal on the end of a stick designed to do the same job, could make a product that looks so similar. 

I don't really give a toot. Rory is disappointing to watch at the moment and has a lot to do to be considered greater than Tiger but at 24 he at least has time on his side. 

Now I've fed you can you return to your bridge until the Masters.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 3, 2014)

Possibly the most pointless thread of the year,& we've had a few


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 3, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Possibly the most pointless thread of the year,& we've had a few 

Click to expand...

Yep, pretty tedious.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 3, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Possibly the most pointless thread of the year,& we've had a few 

Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 3, 2014)

WOW. Has Rory slept wih his mrs....

What brought that on????

A bit harsh to saythe least...


----------



## Birchy (Mar 3, 2014)

Sounds like somebody had money on Rory winning yesterday


----------



## Ethan (Mar 3, 2014)

Other differences:

Rory is a pleasant normal human being.

Rory is 14 years younger than Tiger, so it is rather unhelpful to compare career achievements just now.

Rory accepted his defeat yesterday in good grace, not with club throwing or cursing a la Tiger.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 3, 2014)

Is it half term already?


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 3, 2014)

Absolute quality response from Palindromicbob.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 3, 2014)

Rory accepted his defeat yesterday in good grace, not with club throwing or cursing a la Tiger.[/QUOTE]

To start yes this is a pointless thread but...

He may of accepted his defeat well yesterday but he has certainly thrown his dummy out of the pram in the past with the best of em, for example... US Open 13 when he bent his wedge because he was having a shocker? So I don't think this statement is very fair.

We will compare the two when Rory has won at least 10 majors.

To add... http://www.sbnation.com/golf/2012/5/24/3041401/rory-mcilroy-tiger-woods-throws-club

He is also a club chucker and has been compared to Tiger in this piece... So as bad as each other.


----------



## dufferman (Mar 3, 2014)

Bit tough to make these comparisons. Especially the clubs. All blades look pretty similar...


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't get hatred of individual sportsmen, through being a sports photographer I've met lots of people who a large part of the public think are horrible/bigheaded/egotistical people - most are good guys once you get them out of the glare of the spotlight.

Tiger and Rory are two of the most talented players the World has ever seen - like watching them both


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 3, 2014)

You forgot Tiger would never walk off  with an injury (whilst playing rubbish) in the Honda Classic like Rory did ...


Oh Wait :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2014)

Yawn!!

Does it matter? To be honest I don't care what clubs McIlroy uses. As long as he pulls off shots like the approach to 18 he'll always be worth watching and the fact he can be vulnerable adds to the viewing pantheon


----------



## CMAC (Mar 3, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Other differences:

Rory is a pleasant normal human being.* :rofl:*

Rory is 14 years younger than Tiger, so it is rather unhelpful to compare career achievements just now. *eh?*

Rory accepted his defeat yesterday in good grace, not with club throwing or cursing a la Tiger.  *can you point to an instant where Tiger has done this at the end of a tournament as he lost?*

Click to expand...

bold are *my* retorts


----------



## smange (Mar 3, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yawn!!

Does it matter? *To be honest I don't care what clubs McIlroy uses. *As long as he pulls off shots like the approach to 18 he'll always be worth watching and the fact he can be vulnerable adds to the viewing pantheon
		
Click to expand...

So you don't care what clubs one of the top golfers in the world uses but feel the need to post incessantly on here telling us all about *your* choice of clubs and how *your *custom fitting went and what shafts *you* got what performances out of and what head *you* do and don't like the look of.

I've news for you Homer and I'm quite sure the vast majority on here really don't give a stuff what clubs you use but might have a slight interest in what McIlroy has in his bag especially after his much publicised and in some quarters criticised switch to Nike.


----------



## JCW (Mar 3, 2014)

smange said:



			So you don't care what clubs one of the top golfers in the world uses but feel the need to post incessantly on here telling us all about *your* choice of clubs and how *your *custom fitting went and what shafts *you* got what performances out of and what head *you* do and don't like the look of.

I've news for you Homer and I'm quite sure the vast majority on here really don't give a stuff what clubs you use but might have a slight interest in what McIlroy has in his bag especially after his much publicised and in some quarters criticised switch to Nike.
		
Click to expand...

Who has rattle your cage , Rory is the future , Tiger the past , as for the clubs, big mistake.................


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2014)

Tiger Woods = a busted flush who will occasionally get a good hand


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice to see the Scottish laddie doing well,though!


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 3, 2014)

mat100p said:



			Difference between Tiger and Rory,,
1. Tiger would never blow a lead like Rory did at both the Honda and Dubai
2. Tiger would not have missed the eagle putt Rory had on 18 reg play
3. Rory only wins when he has 5/6/7/8 shot leads
4. Rory thinks he's new tiger but 13 majors shy
5. Tiger clearly has the biggest ego but the career to back it up Rory big ego great game
But no better than Sergio just he's got over the winning line in majors.
 On another note Rory's irons nike? Really!!!! look like titliest blades stamped with a swoosh to me.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger has won 14 majors. Rory has won 2. 
that makes him 12 shy... 

agree with many others that this was a pointless thread.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2014)

brendy said:



			Popcorn, get your hot popcorn here...
		
Click to expand...

Can i get a box of sweet? this is warming up nicely!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2014)

smange said:



			So you don't care what clubs one of the top golfers in the world uses but feel the need to post incessantly on here telling us all about *your* choice of clubs and how *your *custom fitting went and what shafts *you* got what performances out of and what head *you* do and don't like the look of.

I've news for you Homer and I'm quite sure the vast majority on here really don't give a stuff what clubs you use but might have a slight interest in what McIlroy has in his bag especially after his much publicised and in some quarters criticised switch to Nike.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to agree in the above.
Im sure there are millions of golfers out there that want to know what clubs McIlroy is using,and
I suspect Nike are hoping that too.
The difference for me between the 2 at the moment is McIlroy is coming back to his best,Tiger
is past his best.
However imo they could both win majors in the future,but I believe Rory is in a better position mentally.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 3, 2014)

Personally I like to see what the tour players are gaming and love the short films where they take a look in the bag rooms and have a rummage through players bags.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 3, 2014)

mat100p said:



			On another note Rory's irons nike? Really!!!! look like titliest blades stamped with a swoosh to me.
		
Click to expand...

And your point is?

VR Pros look pretty similar to every other pure Blade. Just as Tiger's VR Pros look very similar to his Titleists, or even the Mizunos he won The Masters with in 97! Or even Taylormade Blades!

Not keen on Popcorn. Rolling the occasional Jaffa down the theatre was fun though!

Two different golfers; great to have them both - though I'm starting to wonder how much longer Tiger will stay if he doesn't win a Major this year!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 3, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Personally I like to see what the tour players are gaming and love the short films where they take a look in the bag rooms and have a rummage through players bags.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't care less


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 3, 2014)

Only time will tell how Rory turns out, one thing for sure though is that Rory has to be laser focussed on his golf from now on and let others manage his affairs.

Tiger had his Dad to take care of the off-course stuff so Tiger could concentrate wholly on the golf. I think Rory needs to do some of the same, just play golf and let others worry about everything else.


----------



## hovis (Mar 3, 2014)

At least rory gives an interview after a shocker.  Cant help but think that if todays field was about when tiger was winning his majors he wouldn't have got to 14.

And rory only wins with a 5,6,7 shot lead! What a stupid thing to say! He had to get the bloody lead to begin with


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 3, 2014)

Neither Tiger or Rory can hold a candle to the Worlds greatest golfer........Jack Nicklaus.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Neither Tiger or Rory can hold a candle to the Worlds greatest golfer........Jack Nicklaus.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I'm not gonna get into who's better out of tw and Nicklaus. As that just goes round I circles. But I'm curious how you can claimtw can't hold a candle to him when he has beaten many records and is very close to others. Agree about Rory. Obv a talent. But shouldn't be mentioned in same breather just yet.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2014)

Really?



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Tiger Woods = a busted flush who will occasionally get a good hand
		
Click to expand...

You truly believe this of the person who will most likely end up the most successor golfer of all time?


----------



## CMAC (Mar 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Really?

You truly believe this of the person who will most likely end up the most successor golfer of all time?
		
Click to expand...

depends how you measure success.


----------



## Ethan (Mar 3, 2014)

Depends what is meant by a busted flush. 

If it means that he will never win majors at the same rate he did at his peak, I subscribe to that view and will back it with a modest wager.

IF it means he will never win another major, well I think that is much less sure, but possible. Like him or hate him (and I tend towards the latter), TW is the most talented player in the modern game. Now with his bad back, knee and other travails, he has got his game into a state of unreliability now that he has won none of the last 20 majors. But he clearly has the talent to win another one, probably with a combination of wizard short game and force of will. Augusta is probably his best chance, but an Open where he is forced to use a lot of long irons could fit well too.


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 3, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Personally I like to see what the tour players are gaming and love the short films where they take a look in the bag rooms and have a rummage through players bags.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this, I love to see whats new and the little additions they make to the bag/clubs. On another forum they do photos from each weeks tournament which i love scrolling through could spend hours just looking at this kind of stuff.


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 3, 2014)

But I will take a box of your finest hot sweet popcorn Brendy while this develops into mayhem.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 3, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			But I will take a box of your finest hot sweet popcorn Brendy while this develops into mayhem.
		
Click to expand...

Get to the back of the queue, i'm still waiting for mine!

Lets get this going again....

I think the competition at the top is much greater and tighter now, anyone from 20 guys could and probably will win a major this year. can the same be said for the 90's/00's when tiger was so dominant?? Big fish, little pond springs to mind..


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 3, 2014)

Folk seem to be forgetting that Tiger has not won a major since 2008.
Apart from his last Nicklaus never went more than 3 years without winning a major.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 3, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Folk seem to be forgetting that Tiger has not won a major since 2008.
Apart from his last Nicklaus never went more than 3 years without winning a major.
		
Click to expand...

Doon, this is the "Rory's better than Tiger, oh no he isn't" thread..... you're looking for the "Jack's better than Tiger, oh no he isn't" thread.....

Helpfully yours,
FD


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2014)

CMAC said:



			depends how you measure success.
		
Click to expand...

I measure success with percentage of wins. That's why I chose not to say greatest. But if he wins the most tournaments of all time with his win percentage as high as it is them I'd say most succesful yes. If he gets the majors too (less likely). Then I would say he would be greatest but don't wish to start that off again.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Get to the back of the queue, i'm still waiting for mine!

Lets get this going again....

I think the competition at the top is much greater and tighter now, anyone from 20 guys could and probably will win a major this year. can the same be said for the 90's/00's when tiger was so dominant?? Big fish, little pond springs to mind..
		
Click to expand...

We will never get universal agreement as a group on TW. What I will say is that if you look at the scores posted by woods in his hey day, the amount of successive rounds under par etc, was it that the field was weak? Or he was just so much better? It happens in all sports. I've heard people question federer saying he was lucky with his tally of majors. Re the weaker fields for woods and how many people win majors these days. I had a look at the lists. During the 10 years from Woods first major win. There were 20'alternative major winners, some with multiple wins. So 2 different a year over 10 years. Since then, in 7 years there have been 18 winners. So 2.5 a year with no dominant player. Hardly a great or a signal of a new dominant field you suggest there is. I think TW woods lack of universal approval is due entirely to personality and not skill. Maybe with the advantage of time. People will, in 20 years revere him as they do others. But I think to belittle his skill as can be done. Is baseless when you look at his career. 


As to the op. They're two completely different players and whilst I don't think Rory will get near the records set ahead of him, I'd still rather watch his game than 95% of the field he plays against.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 3, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Doon, this is the "Rory's better than Tiger, oh no he isn't" thread..... you're looking for the "Jack's better than Tiger, oh no he isn't" thread.....

*Helpfully yours*,
FD
		
Click to expand...

And to enter into the spirit of this pantomime!

Oh no it's not!:rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 3, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			And to enter into the spirit of this pantomime!

Oh no it's not!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Watch out for Doon, Foxy........ he's behind you!

:whoo:


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 3, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Neither Tiger or Rory can hold a candle to the Worlds greatest golfer........Jack Nicklaus.
		
Click to expand...

I love this argument. People often talk about the competition that Jack beat in order to win his Majors; Palmer (7), Player (9) and Tom Watson (8) and say Jack must be the best because he beat the best. 

Arnold Palmer had won 5 of his 7 majors before Nicklaus won his first - was he competing against Arnold at his best? 

Gary Player did not perform well during the back end of the 1970s and the whole of the 80s in Majors (except for 2, neither of which he won) where Nicklaus won 6 of his Majors - Was Player a contending figure throughout Nicklaus' career? 

Tom Watson - Tom won 5 of his majors in the 1980s at the back end of Nicklaus' career so a big question mark over how many times Watson really competed against Jack in the Majors. 

Lee Trevino - sporadic at best when looking at his Majors record. As his peers claim he was the best ball striker around people claim him to be a great but his record in the Majors is not special, except for his 6 wins. Trevino had 4 excellent years competing in the Majors. 

Yes Jack won 18 Majors but he wasn't competing against all these great players in every Major tournament.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 3, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



*Folk seem to be forgetting that Tiger has not won a major since 2008.*
Apart from his last Nicklaus never went more than 3 years without winning a major.
		
Click to expand...

...and when was Jacks last Major 











:ears:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 3, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Doon, this is the "Rory's better than Tiger, oh no he isn't" thread..... you're looking for the "Jack's better than Tiger, oh no he isn't" thread.....

Helpfully yours,
FD
		
Click to expand...

Spoilsport.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 3, 2014)

CMAC said:



			...and when was Jacks last Major 











:ears:
		
Click to expand...

24 years after his first.


----------



## Scrindle (Mar 3, 2014)

Andy808 said:









But I will take a box of your finest hot sweet popcorn Brendy while this develops into mayhem.
		
Click to expand...

Haha.  Was literally thinking 'it's odd that Homer hasn't responded to the attack on him in this thread yet' when I came to this picture.  It actually made me lol.

This thread is very interesting.  I've always found it peculiar how people get so agitated when comparing others they have never met, are unlikely to and have no possible way of knowing what the individuals in question are thinking/going through.

Obviously unrelated to golf, and I would never suggest that anything within this forum is even remotely similar, but football hooliganism is something else that I find hugely perplexing.  Completely alien to me how anyone finds it acceptable to behave in such a manner, based upon the result of a competition played between people they cannot relate to on any level and are never likely to know personally.  Bizarre.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 3, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			I love this argument. People often talk about the competition that Jack beat in order to win his Majors; Palmer (7), Player (9) and Tom Watson (8) and say Jack must be the best because he beat the best. 

Arnold Palmer had won 5 of his 7 majors before Nicklaus won his first - was he competing against Arnold at his best? 

Gary Player did not perform well during the back end of the 1970s and the whole of the 80s in Majors (except for 2, neither of which he won) where Nicklaus won 6 of his Majors - Was Player a contending figure throughout Nicklaus' career? 

Tom Watson - Tom won 5 of his majors in the 1980s at the back end of Nicklaus' career so a big question mark over how many times Watson really competed against Jack in the Majors. 

Lee Trevino - sporadic at best when looking at his Majors record. As his peers claim he was the best ball striker around people claim him to be a great but his record in the Majors is not special, except for his 6 wins. Trevino had 4 excellent years competing in the Majors. 

Yes Jack won 18 Majors but he wasn't competing against all these great players in every Major tournament.
		
Click to expand...

Seve, Jonny Miller, Peter Thomson, De Vicenco, Jacklin, Weiscopf, Lema and Sir Bob. were just a bunch of hackers then!


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 3, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			24 years after his first.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I want to see Tiger trying for another 7 years or more!

As for Rory, not only does he have to overcome the occasional spectacular 'collapse', but I don't think his back can last with that swing!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 3, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I couldn't care less
		
Click to expand...

Me neither


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 3, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Get to the back of the queue, i'm still waiting for mine!

Lets get this going again....

I think the competition at the top is much greater and tighter now, anyone from 20 guys could and probably will win a major this year. can the same be said for the 90's/00's when tiger was so dominant?? Big fish, little pond springs to mind..
		
Click to expand...

My own view is that Tiger of the late 90s early 00s would be wiping the floor with the current crop the way he did with the old crop. Of course I can't prove it and I'm not going to try but at his best he was IMHO head and shoulders above anyone in the modern era. It's no coincidence the experts are still looking for "the next Tiger"


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 3, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			Lee Trevino - ....<snip>.... his record in the Majors is not special, *except for his 6 wins.*

Click to expand...

Love it! :thup:


----------



## JCW (Mar 3, 2014)

hovis said:



			At least rory gives an interview after a shocker.  Cant help but think that if todays field was about when tiger was winning his majors he wouldn't have got to 14.

And rory only wins with a 5,6,7 shot lead! What a stupid thing to say! He had to get the bloody lead to begin with
		
Click to expand...

Must say I agree with you , I think Rory will win one this year , Woods sadly may have one more major in him but I would not put money on it


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 3, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Love it! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I know, I saw that and smiled. Just the four more than Rory.


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 3, 2014)

smange said:



			So you don't care what clubs one of the top golfers in the world uses but feel the need to post incessantly on here telling us all about *your* choice of clubs and how *your *custom fitting went and what shafts *you* got what performances out of and what head *you* do and don't like the look of.

I've news for you Homer and I'm quite sure the vast majority on here really don't give a stuff what clubs you use but might have a slight interest in what McIlroy has in his bag especially after his much publicised and in some quarters criticised switch to Nike.
		
Click to expand...

Touch paper lit, now stand back please.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 3, 2014)

Find me any current player that even comes close to Tigers achievements in Golf............any takers? Thought not, now stop playing games, name calling and tittle tattling and finish this drivel. It's all about titles and earnings in pro golf no one and I mean no one comes anywhere near Tiger Woods on both counts. As for the irons McIlroy uses they are the same as Tigers, make of that what you will but Nike they most certainly are not.


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 3, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Get to the back of the queue, i'm still waiting for mine!

Lets get this going again....

I think the competition at the top is much greater and tighter now, anyone from 20 guys could and probably will win a major this year. can the same be said for the 90's/00's when tiger was so dominant?? Big fish, little pond springs to mind..
		
Click to expand...

Nor have I mate and we have been waiting for hours! Come on Brendy pull your finger out.

As for your other comment it seems many have forgotten Tiger is the man who made the modern game the game it is today. He pushed the envelope and forced the courses to "Tiger proof" them. Some pros pushed their games and fitness to the new levels required to play agianst and compete with Tiger while other top players simply ended up turning into journeyman pros. Rory and the other young pros of the last ten years have grown up knowing what they have to do to beat the man and the courses designed to over come him. Rory has a lot to learn about the game and himself but he hasn't had the impact on the game in general that Tiger has.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 3, 2014)

drawboy said:



			Find me any current player that even comes close to Tigers achievements in Golf............any takers? Thought not, now stop playing games, name calling and tittle tattling and finish this drivel. It's all about titles and earnings in pro golf no one and I mean no one comes anywhere near Tiger Woods on both counts. As for the irons McIlroy uses they are the same as Tigers, make of that what you will but Nike they most certainly are not.
		
Click to expand...

I would be surprised if many pros used irons that resemble what we can buy. I can remember clearly an interview with Ian Poulter a few years ago when he was going on about how happy he was with his new cobra irons. They were uniquely forged for him and cost Â£20000.00 to make.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 3, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:





SwingsitlikeHogan said:





DAVEYBOY said:



			Personally I like to see what the tour players are gaming and love the short films where they take a look in the bag rooms and have a rummage through players bags.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't care less
		
Click to expand...

Me neither
		
Click to expand...

Not even this eclectic, beat up, tweaked about mix - from a winner of The Open


----------



## Captainron (Mar 3, 2014)

drawboy said:



			Find me any current player that even comes close to Tigers achievements in Golf............any takers? Thought not, now stop playing games, name calling and tittle tattling and finish this drivel. It's all about titles and earnings in pro golf no one and I mean no one comes anywhere near Tiger Woods on both counts.
		
Click to expand...

Ah but Jack has given loads to the game after he stopped becoming competitive. I doubt that Tiger will give anything back when he retires from competition.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 3, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Not even this eclectic, beat up, tweaked about mix - from a winner of The Open
		
Click to expand...

Even those


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 3, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Ah but Jack has given loads to the game after he stopped becoming competitive. I doubt that Tiger will give anything back when he retires from competition.
		
Click to expand...

I think, to be fair, we should wait and see before levelling that criticism at him. We just might see an entirely different side to him once removed from the heat of competitive golf?


----------



## Captainron (Mar 3, 2014)

True but I doubt it somehow. We shall have to wait and see


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 3, 2014)

Captainron said:



			True but I doubt it somehow. We shall have to wait and see
		
Click to expand...

You may well be right..... But I live in hope! 


I'm really seeing the best in people tonight.... Must be going down with something!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 3, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Ah but Jack has given loads to the game after he stopped becoming competitive. I doubt that Tiger will give anything back when he retires from competition.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, it's not just about winning and cash, it's about legacy. How you're remembered after you retire. Can you imagine tiger at the open wistfully remembering his career with some of his contemporaries...maybe not. He'll be remembered but not fondly. 

Tiger doesn't give to the game he just takes !!

I hope Rory can follow jacks template and not tigers


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 3, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Not even this eclectic, beat up, tweaked about mix - from a winner of The Open
		
Click to expand...

Who's bag is that?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 3, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Ah but Jack has given loads to the game after he stopped becoming competitive. I doubt that Tiger will give anything back when he retires from competition.
		
Click to expand...

Umm. Given? Can you detail some?

Certainly done an incredible amount of good work *through* Golf, but pretty sure he didn't, for example, design courses for free. I'd bet he was 'compensated' for his commentary during the Honda and certainly will be through the Masters!

I'm not trying to denigrate his immense 'contribution' to golf, but I don't think it has cost him anything!


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 3, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Ah but Jack has given loads to the game after he stopped becoming competitive. I doubt that Tiger will give anything back when he retires from competition.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah because Tiger does nothing at the moment does he. Does he?
http://web.tigerwoodsfoundation.org/index


----------



## User20205 (Mar 3, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Umm. Given? Can you detail some?

Certainly done an incredible amount of good work *through* Golf, but pretty sure he didn't, for example, design courses for free. I'd bet he was 'compensated' for his commentary during the Honda and certainly will be through the Masters!

I'm not trying to denigrate his immense 'contribution' to golf, but I don't think it has cost him anything!
		
Click to expand...

His time?? Can't imagine tiger being as affable as jack in the twilight of his career. You can't measure that


----------



## User20205 (Mar 3, 2014)

Andy808 said:



			Yeah because Tiger does nothing at the moment does he. Does he?
http://web.tigerwoodsfoundation.org/index

Click to expand...


Tax break !!


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 3, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Ah but Jack has given loads to the game after he stopped becoming competitive. I doubt that Tiger will give anything back when he retires from competition.
		
Click to expand...

Must be physically tiring, jumping to conclusions.....:thup:


----------



## CMAC (Mar 3, 2014)

therod said:



			Agree, it's not just about winning and cash, it's about legacy. How you're remembered after you retire. Can you imagine tiger at the open wistfully remembering his career with some of his contemporaries...maybe not. *He'll be remembered but not fondly. 

Tiger doesn't give to the game he just takes !!*

I hope Rory can follow jacks template and not tigers
		
Click to expand...

what utter nonsense


----------



## SatchFan (Mar 3, 2014)

therod said:



			Tax break !!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so, but at least a lot of youngsters are benefitting from it.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 3, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Ah but Jack has given loads to the game after he stopped becoming competitive. *I doubt that Tiger will give anything back when he retires from competition.*

Click to expand...

he gives now, just doesnt shout about it a lot- Like Nick Faldo (you loathe him also?) has done loads and given plenty back before he 'retired' and still does.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 3, 2014)

He has certainly given plenty to the cocktail waitress profession, the man is awesome.


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 3, 2014)

SatchFan said:



			Maybe so, but at least a lot of youngsters are benefitting from it.
		
Click to expand...

But that's not enough for some people. How dare he do something good without an ulterior motive. 
I take it the time he spends with these young people doesn't count for anything either!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 3, 2014)

CMAC said:



			what utter nonsense
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I left off IMO, which makes it not 'utter nonsense', the fella leaves me cold.

If you want to be taken in by the 'just do it' win at all costs, break jacks record and leave the building it's up to you.

If he does break the major record, it will be a sad day for golf...IMO:thup:


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 3, 2014)

drawboy said:



			He has certainly given plenty to the cocktail waitress profession, the man is awesome.
		
Click to expand...

We so need a like button on this forum. :thup:


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 3, 2014)

therod said:



			If you want to be taken in by the '*just do it' win at all costs*, break jacks record and leave the building it's up to you.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if you are serious, but its a well known fact that Jack was just as driven and had that high intensity to win just like 'you know who'.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice guys come second!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 3, 2014)

drawboy said:



			Nice guys come second!
		
Click to expand...

American comic strip sound bites.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 3, 2014)

therod said:



			Sorry I left off IMO, which makes it not 'utter nonsense', the fella leaves me cold.

*If you want to be taken in by the 'just do it' win at all costs*, break jacks record and leave the building it's up to you.

If he does break the major record, it will be a sad day for golf...IMO:thup:
		
Click to expand...

if you want to ignore the facts then it is utter nonsense! your opinion however, is just that.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2014)

therod said:



			Agree, it's not just about winning and cash, it's about legacy. How you're remembered after you retire. Can you imagine tiger at the open wistfully remembering his career with some of his contemporaries...maybe not. He'll be remembered but not fondly. 

Tiger doesn't give to the game he just takes !!

I hope Rory can follow jacks template and not tigers
		
Click to expand...

Ask ANY current or future golfer who changed the face of the sport. It will be TW. They wouldn't be earning anything like they are now if it wasn't for the money. You reckon the old pros do tv work for the love of the game? Maybe, but I bet the vast sums of money they receive help too! You don't get to the top without being single minded and I'm sure in 30 years when wounds is old and a grandad people will think better of him. But until then it'll still be the old boys are heroes and utters the villain.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 3, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			Not sure if you are serious, but its a well known fact that Jack was just as driven and had that high intensity to win just like 'you know who'.
		
Click to expand...


I was gonna cite jacks concession to tony jacklin, but then I remembered tigers similar concession last time around, in slightly different circumstances but a generous gesture non the less.

It's subjective, and we all have our own opinions but maybe Jacks will to win was dressed up in a more attractive sheen??

Maybe he just did it with more style,
I'm paraphrasing but tiger said the cup was lost anyway...what's the point.

I'm sure jack went on record as saying that he didn't want tony jacklin to go down in history as the fella who lost the Ryder cup


----------



## User20205 (Mar 3, 2014)

CMAC said:



			if you want to ignore the facts then it is utter nonsense! your opinion however, is just that.
		
Click to expand...

Pleasant as always :thup: I prefered the other fella.. Darth what's his name


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 3, 2014)

therod said:



			Agree, it's not just about winning and cash, it's about legacy. How you're remembered after you retire. Can you imagine tiger at the open wistfully remembering his career with some of his contemporaries...maybe not. He'll be remembered but not fondly. 

Tiger doesn't give to the game he just takes !!

I hope Rory can follow jacks template and not tigers
		
Click to expand...

This is getting a bit stupid now. By all means dislike Tiger if you want, but to suggest he doesn't give anything back is just ridiculous.


----------



## hovis (Mar 3, 2014)

therod said:



			Tax break !!
		
Click to expand...

  :clap:


----------



## User20205 (Mar 3, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			This is getting a bit stupid now. By all means dislike Tiger if you want, but to suggest he doesn't give anything back is just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not talking charitable foundations, all top sports stars do that, and it's commendable but not unusual.

I'm talking specifically about enhancing the image of the game. He falls a bit short in that department, he's taken a lot, it's made him, but what has he done for the image of the game? Educate me :thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2014)

therod said:



			I was gonna cite jacks concession to tony jacklin, but then I remembered tigers similar concession last time around, in slightly different circumstances but a generous gesture non the less.

It's subjective, and we all have our own opinions but maybe Jacks will to win was dressed up in a more attractive sheen??

Maybe he just did it with more style,
I'm paraphrasing but tiger said the cup was lost anyway...what's the point.

I'm sure jack went on record as saying that he didn't want tony jacklin to go down in history as the fella who lost the Ryder cup
		
Click to expand...

i think a lot of it is to do with exposure too. If these old timers had their every act followed, maybe they wouldn't be so laid back? Times change as do our perceptions. I'm sure in the long run it'll be hard for anyine to justify woods being bad for the sport?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2014)

therod said:



			I'm not talking charitable foundations, all top sports stars do that, and it's commendable but not unusual.

I'm talking specifically about enhancing the image of the game. He falls a bit short in that department, he's taken a lot, it's made him, but what has he done for the image of the game? Educate me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Made it a worldwide sport that is a top package for any sports provider. Money and interest in golf has risen as meteoric ally as woods himself. All current pros acknowledge that without woods their lives wouldn't be as they are now. He has also made it so that future golfers are better athletes. Meaning golf is now more widely accepted as a sport. When I grew up I considered it an old mans game and not a sport. Look at some of the youngsters these days. All pin up boys. He has changes the image of the game immeasurable.


----------



## hovis (Mar 3, 2014)

Dont think ive ever seen tiger smile


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 3, 2014)

therod said:



			I'm not talking charitable foundations, all top sports stars do that, and it's commendable but not unusual.

I'm talking specifically about enhancing the image of the game. He falls a bit short in that department, he's taken a lot, it's made him, but what has he done for the image of the game? Educate me :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			Made it a worldwide sport that is a top package for any sports provider. Money and interest in golf has risen as meteoric ally as woods himself. All current pros acknowledge that without woods their lives wouldn't be as they are now. He has also made it so that future golfers are better athletes. Meaning golf is now more widely accepted as a sport. When I grew up I considered it an old mans game and not a sport. Look at some of the youngsters these days. All pin up boys. He has changes the image of the game immeasurable.
		
Click to expand...

Education enough


----------



## hovis (Mar 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Made it a worldwide sport that is a top package for any sports provider. Money and interest in golf has risen as meteoric ally as woods himself. All current pros acknowledge that without woods their lives wouldn't be as they are now. He has also made it so that future golfers are better athletes. Meaning golf is now more widely accepted as a sport. When I grew up I considered it an old mans game and not a sport. Look at some of the youngsters these days. All pin up boys. He has changes the image of the game immeasurable.
		
Click to expand...

Im pretty sure golf was a world wide sport before tiger was on the scene and i remember golf being very popular before he appeared too.   however i dont think you would see anywhere near the number of black people playing golf if it wasn't for tiger.


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Made it a worldwide sport that is a top package for any sports provider. Money and interest in golf has risen as meteoric ally as woods himself. All current pros acknowledge that without woods their lives wouldn't be as they are now. He has also made it so that future golfers are better athletes. Meaning golf is now more widely accepted as a sport. *When I grew up I considered it an old mans game and not a sport*. Look at some of the youngsters these days. All pin up boys. He has changes the image of the game immeasurable.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my image of golf as I was growing up. Snobby crusty dinosaurs sneering in awful badly fitted clothing. :rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Mar 3, 2014)

therod said:



			Pleasant as always :thup: I prefered the other fella.. Darth what's his name 

Click to expand...

he's still here, this guys just less tolerant these days with conjecture, hearsay and gossip. Not saying any of what you have posted is.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Made it a worldwide sport that is a top package for any sports provider. Money and interest in golf has risen as meteoric ally as woods himself. All current pros acknowledge that without woods their lives wouldn't be as they are now. He has also made it so that future golfers are better athletes. Meaning golf is now more widely accepted as a sport. When I grew up I considered it an old mans game and not a sport. Look at some of the youngsters these days. All pin up boys. He has changes the image of the game immeasurable.
		
Click to expand...


The pro tour isn't golf...what's he done for golf?? 

Maybe I'm being wistfully naive but I could see jack handing out the trophies at the junior presentation dinner, being aware of his place in the sport, understanding his responsibility of what and who went before and who and what come afterwards.

I can't see that in tigger!

This is really off topic now but if Rory doesn't compare to tiger that's a positive, he should be setting his sights higher :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 3, 2014)

therod said:



			I'm not talking charitable foundations, all top sports stars do that, and it's commendable but not unusual.

I'm talking specifically about enhancing the image of the game. He falls a bit short in that department, he's taken a lot, it's made him, but what has he done for the image of the game? Educate me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

TW was almost single handedly responsible for getting a lot of youngsters across the world into the game and that is a legacy. Whether he will be remembered with fondness is a different matter. Definitely enhanced the image though


----------



## markgs (Mar 3, 2014)

hovis said:



			Dont think ive ever seen tiger smile
		
Click to expand...

he is not there to smile he is there to play golf


----------



## hovis (Mar 3, 2014)

markgs said:



			he is not there to smile he is there to play golf
		
Click to expand...

There you go, thats why he's unliked.   Big phil manages a great smile and wave all the time


----------



## User20205 (Mar 3, 2014)

CMAC said:



			he's still here, this guys just less tolerant these days with conjecture, hearsay and gossip. Not saying any of what you have posted is.
		
Click to expand...

Darth vega on steroids, I like it

Without conjecture, supposition, rumour and gossip there is no forum. Without the forum where would you flex your new found, anabolically enhanced metaphorical forum muscles?:thup:


----------



## User20205 (Mar 3, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			TW was almost single handedly responsible for getting a lot of youngsters across the world into the game and that is a legacy. Whether he will be remembered with fondness is a different matter. Definitely enhanced the image though
		
Click to expand...

I hear that...I'm tiger woods etc etc, but I'm confused, with all these new tiger converts to the religion of golf why is participation in the uk declining ??

Back on topic , maybe a successful Rory would reverse the decline??


----------



## CMAC (Mar 3, 2014)

therod said:



			Darth vega on steroids, I like it

Without conjecture, supposition, rumour and gossip there is no forum. Without the forum where would you flex your new found, anabolically enhanced metaphorical forum muscles?:thup:
		
Click to expand...

they're not new and certainly not enhanced:smirk:

agreed about the concept behind a forum, sometimes though its useful to have a smattering of facts or we'd all be hitting 300+yd drives, have Greek adonis bods and believe anything anyone has ever thought.


on that note, a friend who's well in in the golf industry heard it on good authority that Rory will miss 2 cuts this year, you can take that to the bank (or bookies)


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2014)

hovis said:



			Im pretty sure golf was a world wide sport before tiger was on the scene and i remember golf being very popular before he appeared too.   however i dont think you would see anywhere near the number of black people playing golf if it wasn't for tiger.
		
Click to expand...

How much golf did you watch on tv back then? The open and Augusta maybe? He's exposure has undoubtably made the game more popular. Hence him being paid simply to appear.


----------



## JCW (Mar 3, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Seve, Jonny Miller, Peter Thomson, De Vicenco, Jacklin, Weiscopf, Lema and Sir Bob. were just a bunch of hackers then!
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget  Nick Faldo as well and Greg Norman and a couple other yanks that had 3 or more  , Jack beat the very best to win his , Great major winners all of them , Woods  only Had Els , Mickleson, Vijay Singh and Harrington during his time that won 2 majors or more , there you have it , Rory will win  5 or more , if he don't then he would have wasted his talent , he is also not as good a putter as woods or jack      .........................:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 3, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			How much golf did you watch on tv back then? The open and Augusta maybe? He's exposure has undoubtably made the game more popular. Hence him being paid simply to appear.
		
Click to expand...

Well if, in the interests of a fair comparison, we only include tv channels that actually existed back then it's fair to say they showed a lot more golf then than they do now!


----------



## hovis (Mar 3, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Well if, in the interests of a fair comparison, we only include tv channels that actually existed back then it's fair to say they showed a lot more golf then than they do now!





Click to expand...

Back then we only had 4 channels.  And i had to get up to change the bloody telly over too


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Well if, in the interests of a fair comparison, we only include tv channels that actually existed back then it's fair to say they showed a lot more golf then than they do now!



Click to expand...

That's a fair point. My point is that in the mid 90's when sky was gaming popularity it was all about football. Now there is equally as much golf on tv. At that is, if not entirely, still considerably down to tw. As the game needed an icon.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2014)

JCW said:



			Don't forget  Nick Faldo as well and Greg Norman and a couple other yanks that had 3 or more  , Jack beat the very best to win his , Great major winners all of them , Woods  only Had Els , Mickleson, Vijay Singh and Harrington during his time that won 2 majors or more , there you have it , Rory will win  5 or more , if he don't then he would have wasted his talent , he is also not as good a putter as woods or jack      .........................:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That's a very valid point, he's opponents may have been better. And as things stand Jack is considered the greatest. But if woods gets the numbers then I still think he deserves credit. You can only beat what's in front of you. Consider this  Tw in his pomp, would he not have been as successful as Jack. I mean, they're very similar. We talk about tiger proofing courses when tiger was first successful. But wasn't jacks power a major asset too? We will never know, but i still think woods would have done equally well. Remember there was less pressure then, less exposure. Plus jack was setting records not chasing them down. Tw has has this hanging over him over a decade.


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 3, 2014)

therod said:



			I hear that...I'm tiger woods etc etc, but I'm confused, with all these new tiger converts to the religion of golf why is *participation in the uk declining* ??

Back on topic , maybe a successful Rory would reverse the decline??
		
Click to expand...

I don't think participation is declining, actually the opposite. I would wager more on club membership declining more than anything.


----------



## lobthewedge (Mar 3, 2014)

I think anyone that discounts or dismisses what Tiger has done for the game is either blinded by hatred for him or is just plain dumb.

I can see Tiger being remembered a bit like Ben Hogan is.  Not exactly Mr Charisma on the course or someone you want to play alongside, but universally regarded as one of the true greats of the game.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 3, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			I don't think participation is declining, actually the opposite. I would wager more on club membership declining more than anything.
		
Click to expand...

Good point of difference. I don't know about participation, just the doom and gloom re membership


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2014)

lobthewedge said:



			I think anyone that discounts or dismisses what Tiger has done for the game is either blinded by hatred for him or is just plain dumb.

I can see Tiger being remembered a bit like Ben Hogan is.  Not exactly Mr Charisma on the course or someone you want to play alongside, but universally regarded as one of the true greats of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Swap hogans iconic 1 iron, for woods chip in at the 16th? Or as commonly known, Nikes Pr wet dream!


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 3, 2014)

hovis said:



			There you go, thats why he's unliked.   Big phil manages a great smile and wave all the time
		
Click to expand...

And doesn't have half the record Tiger has. 
Can anyone see a pattern emerging here?
IF any of you that don't like him managed to keep the TV on long enough to hear him give a winners speach you would see he does smile, does crack jokes and does show humility on a regular basis. 
As they say don't judge a book by it's cover especially when it has a dust cover has a sporting theme.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 4, 2014)

hovis said:



			Dont think ive ever seen tiger smile
		
Click to expand...

Now you have... And there are many more shots of him doing this un-Tiger like action if you want me to post them?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 4, 2014)

therod said:



			The pro tour isn't golf...what's he done for golf?? 

Maybe I'm being wistfully naive but I could see jack handing out the trophies at the junior presentation dinner, being aware of his place in the sport, understanding his responsibility of what and who went before and who and what come afterwards.

I can't see that in tigger!

This is really off topic now but if Rory doesn't compare to tiger that's a positive, he should be setting his sights higher :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What have Phil Mickleson and all the others "done for golf"? Not that I am entirely sure what you mean by "done for golf"? How many trophies did Jack hand out while he was playing? You have no idea what Tiger might do when he stops playing. Personally I have a feeling you might be surprised but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 4, 2014)

therod said:



			Good point of difference. I don't know about participation, just the doom and gloom re membership
		
Click to expand...

Golf club membership decline is Tiger's fault as well know is it? Give me strength.

I don't know the stats, but I do know one person who was inspired by Tiger: me, I'm sure I'm not alone


----------



## User20205 (Mar 4, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Golf club membership decline is Tiger's fault as well know is it? Give me strength.

I don't know the stats, but I do know one person who was inspired by Tiger: me, I'm sure I'm not alone
		
Click to expand...

That's not what I said is it. Re homers point about tigers influence on participation, I simply asked the question of why participation was down, I was rightly corrected re club membership. I don't know about participation.

You can't measure it, but with his lifestyle and on course actions he's not great for the game. He's a scowling petulant child, whose been caught out at least twice in the last 2 years cheating. He only gets away with it because he is Tiger.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 4, 2014)

therod said:



			That's not what I said is it. Re homers point about tigers influence on participation, I simply asked the question of why participation was down, I was rightly corrected re club membership. I don't know about participation.

You can't measure it, but with his lifestyle and on course actions he's not great for the game. He's a scowling petulant child, whose been caught out at least twice in the last 2 years cheating. He only gets away with it because he is Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

Now he's a cheat as well 

I'd say his on course actions playing wise have had a far greater influence than his personal life, which incidentally I don't care about. All I care about is what he does playing, everything else is of no interest to me whatsoever.

But you clearly don't like him so there's no point continuing this. We'll just agree to disagree.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 4, 2014)

mat100p said:



			Difference between Tiger and Rory,,
1. Tiger would never blow a lead like Rory did at both the Honda and Dubai
2. Tiger would not have missed the eagle putt Rory had on 18 reg play
3. Rory only wins when he has 5/6/7/8 shot leads
4. Rory thinks he's new tiger but 13 majors shy
5. Tiger clearly has the biggest ego but the career to back it up Rory big ego great game
But no better than Sergio just he's got over the winning line in majors.
 On another note Rory's irons nike? Really!!!! look like titliest blades stamped with a swoosh to me.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what point are you trying to make here ?


----------



## JCW (Mar 4, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Golf club membership decline is Tiger's fault as well know is it? Give me strength.

I don't know the stats, but I do know one person who was inspired by Tiger: me, I'm sure I'm not alone
		
Click to expand...

I took up golf in 1997 after the Ryder Cup , Seve was my Hero , greatest shot maker in golf , what a player , Tiger was just starting out...................EYG


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Swap hogans iconic 1 iron, for woods chip in at the 16th? Or as commonly known, Nikes Pr wet dream!
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't so much Hogan's actual shot - though that was pretty stunning for the time - but the miracle that Hogan was even alive or able to play and it was a 36 hole Final day too!

Woods's chip in is memorable more for *how* it went in - the PR dream - rather than the quality of the shot. He's certainly hit better imo! Watching him 'on a charge' is pretty 'awesome!' though!


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 4, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Seve, Jonny Miller, Peter Thomson, De Vicenco, Jacklin, Weiscopf, Lema and Sir Bob. were just a bunch of hackers then!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know the capabilities of Tony Lema at all. using the same method people use to talk about Tiger vs Jack; *all stats on PGA tour only; Tony Lema only won 1 major and 12 tournaments. 
Di Vicenco won 8 tournament, 1 major and stopped playing golf in 1968 - which doesn't make him qualify for consistent competition against Jack.
Bob Charles won 6 tournaments, 1 major 

Jim Furyk has won 16 tournaments including 1 major, Ernie Els (19 with 1 Major), Phil Mickelson (42, 5 Majors), David Duval (13, 1 Major), Justin Leonard (12, 1 Major), David Toms (13, 1 Major). 


The arguement that today's field of golfers is less talented than the field of golfers in 1970s doesn't wash with me. Every other sport in existance has seen a dramatic improvement in the calibre of its players. Why would golf have gone backwards?


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 4, 2014)

therod said:



			I hear that...I'm tiger woods etc etc, but I'm confused, with all these new tiger converts to the religion of golf why is participation in the uk declining ??

Back on topic , maybe a successful Rory would reverse the decline??
		
Click to expand...

I think the economy and a lack of disposable income has probably had a bigger impact on the decline in golf, not the fact that people don't like Tiger Woods.


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 4, 2014)

JCW said:



			Don't forget  Nick Faldo as well and Greg Norman and a couple other yanks that had 3 or more  , Jack beat the very best to win his , Great major winners all of them , Woods  only Had Els , Mickleson, Vijay Singh and Harrington during his time that won 2 majors or more , there you have it , Rory will win  5 or more , if he don't then he would have wasted his talent , he is also not as good a putter as woods or jack      .........................:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same Nick Faldo that won his first major after Nicklaus had won his last? Or is it some competitor that we haven't heard of that Nicklaus competed against in Major competition? 

And is that the same Greg Norman who had also not won a Major by the time Nicklaus had won his last? 

To dismiss Tiger's competition throughout his career is an interesting argument but not one that I feel has any real standing. It is harder to win a Major now, more so than it has ever been. Even Jack Nicklaus has admitted this.


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 4, 2014)

therod said:



			He's a *scowling petulant child*, whose been caught out at least twice in the last 2 years cheating. He only gets away with it because he is Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

A bit strong ... and a really odd comment to make.

does that make Rory Sabbatini a petulant child? Unless I have the wrong golfer (and if I do, apologies to mr & mrs Sabbatini) but he cheated on his wife and his wife told everyone about it. 

Does that make any man who commits adultery a petulant child? 
Heaven forbid the world knew of your misdemeanors.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			It wasn't so much Hogan's actual shot - though that was pretty stunning for the time - but the miracle that Hogan was even alive or able to play and it was a 36 hole Final day too!

Woods's chip in is memorable more for *how* it went in - the PR dream - rather than the quality of the shot. He's certainly hit better imo! Watching him 'on a charge' is pretty 'awesome!' though!
		
Click to expand...

That was kinda my point. I know they've both mad better shots. But I'd would imagine this are the shots we will always see. Only found out all the back story if hogan last year as was late into golf. Impressive indeed that he managed the 36 holes.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 4, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			Every other sport in existance has seen a dramatic improvement in the calibre of its players. Why would golf have gone backwards?
		
Click to expand...

Broadly speaking, I agree with you. Its always an interesting pub debate to compare players or teams from different eras but impossible to substantiate any claims.

I do tend to think the level of competition is tighter now, but I'm much more aware of what's happening in the pro game around the world than I ever was (and certainly when Jack was nearing the end of his career and I was quite young!)

Tiger is undeniably one of the greatest golfers ever and will, rightly, be a legend in the future as per Nicklaus, Palmer, Hogan, Player etc.

However, this one point, quoted above, is quite interesting.

Arguably, the advances in golf are more down to changes in equipment - longer drivers, more forgiving clubs, long putters etc. - than advances in player skill. The top guys (on average) are undoubtedly more athletic and stronger than their 1970s counterparts, which is also a factor.

I do wonder how many of today's top pros could have competed against Jack in his prime, using clubs from that era. Perhaps, purely in terms of the players' skill, golf has gone backwards? Completely unverifiable of course!


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 4, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Broadly speaking, I agree with you. Its always an interesting pub debate to compare players or teams from different eras but impossible to substantiate any claims.

I do tend to think the level of competition is tighter now, but I'm much more aware of what's happening in the pro game around the world than I ever was (and certainly when Jack was nearing the end of his career and I was quite young!)

Tiger is undeniably one of the greatest golfers ever and will, rightly, be a legend in the future as per Nicklaus, Palmer, Hogan, Player etc.

However, this one point, quoted above, is quite interesting.

Arguably, the advances in golf are more down to changes in equipment - longer drivers, more forgiving clubs, long putters etc. - than advances in player skill. The top guys (on average) are undoubtedly more athletic and stronger than their 1970s counterparts, which is also a factor.

I do wonder how many of today's top pros could have competed against Jack in his prime, using clubs from that era. Perhaps, purely in terms of the players' skill, golf has gone backwards? Completely unverifiable of course!
		
Click to expand...

Here's a thought; The advancements in equipment have reduced the gap between the average pro golfer and the best pro golfers. Without these advancements how many golfers would possibly have not won the majors they have won? And therefore, how many more Major's would Tiger have won by now? 

A particular example would be YE Yang. Yang's bag contains driver, wood and multiple hybrids. When he won the PGA championship his lowest iron was a 7 iron. Without the advancements in club technology would he have beaten Tiger? so would Tiger now have 15 Majors?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 4, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			Here's a thought; The advancements in equipment have reduced the gap between the average pro golfer and the best pro golfers. Without these advancements how many golfers would possibly have not won the majors they have won? And therefore, how many more Major's would Tiger have won by now? 

A particular example would be YE Yang. Yang's bag contains driver, wood and multiple hybrids. When he won the PGA championship his lowest iron was a 7 iron. Without the advancements in club technology would he have beaten Tiger? so would Tiger now have 15 Majors?
		
Click to expand...

Yip - a very good thought. This would make an interesting pub debate alright! :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Mar 4, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yip - a very good thought. This would make an interesting pub debate alright! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

some excellent and interesting points there by FD and Londonlewis:thup:

mines a pint


----------



## JCW (Mar 4, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			Here's a thought; The advancements in equipment have reduced the gap between the average pro golfer and the best pro golfers. Without these advancements how many golfers would possibly have not won the majors they have won? And therefore, how many more Major's would Tiger have won by now? 

A particular example would be YE Yang. Yang's bag contains driver, wood and multiple hybrids. When he won the PGA championship his lowest iron was a 7 iron. Without the advancements in club technology would he have beaten Tiger? so would Tiger now have 15 Majors?
		
Click to expand...

Check your fact if you going to post , Els has 4 majors , 2 US opens and 2 Opens not 1, Jack is the best major  winning golfer , plus he was 2nd 19 times too , as for run of the mill tournaments ,more available now and also better transport links  for the modern golfer to play more so tiger won more , so majors are the bench mark and  tiger is 2nd best for now ........................EYG


----------



## hovis (Mar 4, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Now you have... And there are many more shots of him doing this un-Tiger like action if you want me to post them?
		
Click to expand...

I remember those photo's. He'd just seen a cat get run over!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 4, 2014)

hovis said:



			Dont think ive ever seen tiger smile
		
Click to expand...

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...ik7QbQ04DYAQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=643

I challenge anyone to follow that link and not warm to him!


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 4, 2014)

JCW said:



			Check your fact if you going to post , Els has 4 majors , 2 US opens and 2 Opens not 1, Jack is the best major  winning golfer , plus he was 2nd 19 times too , as for run of the mill tournaments ,more available now and also better transport links  for the modern golfer to play more so tiger won more , so majors are the bench mark and  tiger is 2nd best for now ........................EYG
		
Click to expand...

Regarding Ernie Els; Calm down it was a typo... 

Regarding better transport links; is this a joke?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 4, 2014)

lobthewedge said:



			I think anyone that discounts or dismisses what Tiger has done for the game is either blinded by hatred for him or is just plain dumb.

I can see Tiger being remembered a bit like Ben Hogan is.  Not exactly Mr Charisma on the course or someone you want to play alongside, but universally regarded as one of the true greats of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Huh - you compare Mr Woods with the incomparable Mr Hogan - how very dare you.  

Seriously though - most of the 'awe' around Hogan actually came from his recovery to win a 7 majors after nearly dying in a car crash.  That plus his total mastery of the golf swing - a swing indeed that we can (but) try and emulate.  A swing based upon supreme technique and timing.  Mr Woods has had his own car crash - but not a lot of sympathy from me on that front.  And let's see if he wins 7 more majors.  And could any of us even try to emulate his swing - and admire his technique? hmmm - not so sure.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 4, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Huh - you compare Mr Woods with the incomparable Mr Hogan - how very dare you.  

Seriously though - most of the 'awe' around Hogan actually came from his recovery to win a 7 majors after nearly dying in a car crash.  That plus his total mastery of the golf swing - a swing indeed that we can (but) try and emulate.  A swing based upon supreme technique and timing.  Mr Woods has had his own car crash - but not a lot of sympathy from me on that front.  And let's see if he wins 7 more majors.  And could any of us even try to emulate his swing - and admire his technique? hmmm - not so sure.
		
Click to expand...

I don't admire his technique, I admire his shots.


----------



## JCW (Mar 4, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			Regarding Ernie Els; Calm down it was a typo... 

Regarding better transport links; is this a joke?
		
Click to expand...

No , better and faster airplanes , private jets , more flights from more airlines , faster cars , freeway and the rest ,everything is more modern these days , even better training methods to keep golfers fitter , then there is the equipment but I leave that for now , no its not a joke at all , its a fact that the modern golfer has more going for him ...........................EYG


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 4, 2014)

JCW said:



			No , better and faster airplanes , private jets , more flights from more airlines , faster cars , freeway and the rest ,everything is more modern these days , even better training methods to keep golfers fitter , then there is the equipment but I leave that for now , no its not a joke at all , its a fact that the modern golfer has more going for him ...........................EYG
		
Click to expand...

Gary Player made a great point about this in a programme about his career. The amount of travelling he had to do and how much time he spent doing it was amazing. He thought he'd have won many more majors but for that....


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 4, 2014)

JCW said:



			No , better and faster airplanes , private jets , more flights from more airlines , faster cars , freeway and the rest ,everything is more modern these days , even better training methods to keep golfers fitter , then there is the equipment but I leave that for now , no its not a joke at all , its a fact that the modern golfer has more going for him ...........................EYG
		
Click to expand...

How does this translate to it being easier to win a golf tournament? 
Surely the transport links makes it more difficult as it ensures that the best golfers will always be in the field. Whereas the lack of transport in yesteryear meant that some golfers couldnt' commit to all tournaments. For example; Gary Player

Better training methods and better equipment reduces the gap between the best pro golfer and the middle pack - which again makes it more difficult for anyone to win a tournament. 

I can only see these reasons as support to the argument that Tiger Woods is the best golfer in the world, not the other way round.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			A particular example would be YE Yang. Yang's bag contains driver, wood and multiple hybrids. When he won the PGA championship his lowest iron was a 7 iron.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I'm almost certain that when he won that he had 6 and 5 iron in the bag. Certainly his WITB of Jan 2010 shows 5 & 6.
5 has subsequently beed dropped. Certainly a bag full of headcovers!


----------



## JCW (Mar 4, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Huh - you compare Mr Woods with the incomparable Mr Hogan - how very dare you.  

Seriously though - most of the 'awe' around Hogan actually came from his recovery to win a 7 majors after nearly dying in a car crash.  That plus his total mastery of the golf swing - a swing indeed that we can (but) try and emulate.  A swing based upon supreme technique and timing.  Mr Woods has had his own car crash - but not a lot of sympathy from me on that front.  And let's see if he wins 7 more majors.  And could any of us even try to emulate his swing - and admire his technique? hmmm - not so sure.
		
Click to expand...


Tiger nearly died too , well he would have done if his wife caught him with his 7 iron , Rory , tiger , Hogan , jack , all great golfers , you can only beat what was around at your time and all bar Rory has done that.......................EYG


----------



## JCW (Mar 4, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Actually, I'm almost certain that when he won that he had 6 and 5 iron in the bag. Certainly his WITB of Jan 2010 shows 5 & 6.
5 has subsequently beed dropped. Certainly a bag full of headcovers!
		
Click to expand...

You are right he had a 6 iron in his bag


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 4, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I don't admire his technique, I admire his shots.
		
Click to expand...

Quite - Mr Woods' shot making is/was supreme - but a bit 'otherworldly' and not a technique that us mere mortals could ever attempt to emulate.  So what can we learn from Mr Woods - what indeed has he brought to the game?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 4, 2014)

JCW said:



			Tiger nearly died too , well he would have done if his wife caught him with his 7 iron , Rory , tiger , Hogan , jack , all great golfers , you can only beat what was around at your time and all bar Rory has done that.......................EYG
		
Click to expand...

absolutely - so though it causes debate and fun - comparing golfers of different generations is a somewhat futile exercise leading nowhere.  I think it is however more reasonable to ask the question 'who has brought the most to the game?'

So for example - on the fitness front - probably Gary Player - he was way out there and ahead of his time on that.

So in 20 yrs time we will be able to contemplate the question 'Difference between TIGER and RORY - who has brought most to the game?'  But not yet as Rory has only just started.


----------



## JCW (Mar 4, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			How does this translate to it being easier to win a golf tournament? 
Surely the transport links makes it more difficult as it ensures that the best golfers will always be in the field. Whereas the lack of transport in yesteryear meant that some golfers couldnt' commit to all tournaments. For example; Gary Player

Better training methods and better equipment reduces the gap between the best pro golfer and the middle pack - which again makes it more difficult for anyone to win a tournament. 

I can only see these reasons as support to the argument that Tiger Woods is the best golfer in the world, not the other way round.
		
Click to expand...

Jack won more majors then  tiger , that's the golfing bible , as for winning tournements , more to play for , better transport makes it easier to get to more hence better chance to win , Rory and every golfer that tees it up wants to win majors , the other tournements are just everyday stuff , miss one there be another next week , majors , don't win the masters this year then its next year if you get into the field ......................EYG


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 4, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			absolutely - so though it causes debate and fun - comparing golfers of different generations is a somewhat futile exercise leading nowhere.  I think it is however more reasonable to ask the question 'who has brought the most to the game?'

So for example - on the fitness front - probably Gary Player - he was way out there and ahead of his time on that.

So in 20 yrs time we will be able to contemplate the question 'Difference between TIGER and RORY - who has brought most to the game?'  But not yet as Rory has only just started.
		
Click to expand...


You could argue that Tiger Woods made a bigger impact on the fitness front. 
there is no doubting that Gary Player was ahead of his time but the impact he made did not make a change to the rest of the field. 
However, people used to talk about the 'Tiger effect'. Other players changed their diets, training techniques and fitness regimes because Tiger was much fitter than everyone else.


----------



## JCW (Mar 4, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Quite - Mr Woods' shot making is/was supreme - but a bit 'otherworldly' and not a technique that us mere mortals could ever attempt to emulate.  So what can we learn from Mr Woods - what indeed has he brought to the game?
		
Click to expand...

Bad Manners , treats the fans poorly , spitting , that's the bad side , I wont go into the side that upset his wife , good side , many great shots , chip shots and putts that had to go in , just great viewing , he was the strongest mental golfer of his time and once in the lead rarely lost .....................that's the bench mark for Rory , I just hope he does it with a smile like Mickleson


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 4, 2014)

JCW said:



			Jack won more majors then  tiger , that's the golfing bible , as for winning tournements , more to play for , better transport makes it easier to get to more hence better chance to win , Rory and every golfer that tees it up wants to win majors , the other tournements are just everyday stuff , miss one there be another next week , majors , don't win the masters this year then its next year if you get into the field ......................EYG
		
Click to expand...

I don't see the correlation between 'easier to get to hence better chance to win'. Easier to get to means better chance of participating but just because you are there doesn't mean it is easier to win. 

'Rory and every golfer that tees it up wants to win Majors' - exactly, all they want to do is win majors. They create their training schedule and tournament schedule around the Majors and focus all their efforts on peaking around 4 tourmanents. This makes it significantly more difficult to win a Major because everyone in the field is specifically trying to win these tournaments. 

This didn't happen in Jack Nicklaus' era. Obviously all players will have wanted to win a Major but they wouldn't have been able to tailor their tournament schedule around those 4 events only. They also used to earn less money and therefore couldn't cherry pick when to play, when not to play and where to play. This will have meant that the better golfers in the field will have kept their competitive edge. 

This is not as true in today's golf. 

I just can't seem to agree with anything you say at the moment as it seems that everything you say is actually a reason why it is more difficult in today's world to win a tournament or a Major. 

And finally - what does EYG mean?


----------



## JCW (Mar 4, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			You could argue that Tiger Woods made a bigger impact on the fitness front. 
there is no doubting that Gary Player was ahead of his time but the impact he made did not make a change to the rest of the field. 
However, people used to talk about the 'Tiger effect'. Other players changed their diets, training techniques and fitness regimes because Tiger was much fitter than everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

I see that wherever we post you will come back with Tiger is better , stats and all that , fair enough , that's your right to tink that and I leave you with that ..................................


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 4, 2014)

JCW said:



*Bad Manners , treats the fans poorly , spitting *, that's the bad side , I wont go into the side that upset his wife , good side , many great shots , chip shots and putts that had to go in , just great viewing , he was the strongest mental golfer of his time and once in the lead rarely lost .....................that's the bench mark for Rory , I just hope he does it with a smile like Mickleson
		
Click to expand...

Bad manners - can you give examples? 

Treats the fans poorly - can you give examples? and how should he treat fans? 

Spitting - I am very confident that almost every golfer spits. We just don't have a camera on us every minute of our rounds.


----------



## londonlewis (Mar 4, 2014)

JCW said:





I see that wherever we post you will come back with Tiger is better , stats and all that , fair enough , that's your right to tink that and I leave you with that ..................................

Click to expand...

Hmmm.... I was agreeing with you that Gary Player was a pioneer in terms of fitness in golf. However, I just didn't agree that the impact he made spread to other professionals in the game, because it didn't. 
No one has ever said 'I started eating more salad and doing press ups because I needed to keep up with Gary Player'... 

However, Tiger changed the face of golf in terms of fitness. There are only a small number of people who are still in the mould of the old golfer and those people won't change - Young Mr Stadler and Carl Petterson (Carl got fit because of Tiger but it messed up his swing so he put the weight back on).


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 4, 2014)

Haven't trawled through the whole thread but it's simple really.

One acts like a petulant child who spits all over the course and scowls like he's having dental surgery, the other is Rory McIlroy. Simples.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 4, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			I don't see the correlation between 'easier to get to hence better chance to win'. Easier to get to means better chance of participating but just because you are there doesn't mean it is easier to win. 

'Rory and every golfer that tees it up wants to win Majors' - exactly, all they want to do is win majors. They create their training schedule and tournament schedule around the Majors and focus all their efforts on peaking around 4 tourmanents. This makes it significantly more difficult to win a Major because everyone in the field is specifically trying to win these tournaments. 

This didn't happen in Jack Nicklaus' era. Obviously all players will have wanted to win a Major but they wouldn't have been able to tailor their tournament schedule around those 4 events only. They also used to earn less money and therefore couldn't cherry pick when to play, when not to play and where to play. This will have meant that the better golfers in the field will have kept their competitive edge. 

This is not as true in today's golf. 

I just can't seem to agree with anything you say at the moment as it seems that everything you say is actually a reason why it is more difficult in today's world to win a tournament or a Major. 

*And finally - what does EYG mean?*

Click to expand...

everyone young golfs

everyone yearns greatness:mmm: 

ewe young git

end your game

entirely your game

enjoy your golf:temper:

your displaying researched intelligent answers Londonlewis, keep it up :clap:


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 4, 2014)

HP has a massive thread on this subject. During Jacks reign a lot of the top European and World players of the time were absent in most of the Majors , as many simply couldn't travel as easily. I think only Jack and Arnie were the only ones that had their own jets.



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Huh - you compare Mr Woods with the incomparable Mr Hogan - how very dare you.
		
Click to expand...

A small snippet from John Coyne's interview, who wrote a book about the great Mr Hogan:
''*Hogan was often written about as being cold and unfriendly. You show a warm and human side to the man. How much of that is true?	*

No doubt towards the end of his life Hogan was much more accessible to the public than he was during his playing days. Still, he was always shy and distant with strangers, and had only a few close friends. For example, when Hogan was in his last years of active competition, he built a ten-room mansion in Fort Worth that had only one bedroom. He wasnâ€™t inviting anyone to stay overnight. That was Hoganâ€™s way. However, in many of the books Iâ€™ve read, Hogan was always warm, friendly, and outgoing with children, so his attitude towards the caddie Jack, one of the central elements of the novel, is, I believe, very true to his personality''.

Sounds very similar...........hhhhmmmmmmmmm!

As for Tiger hardly signing for fans, well put it this way. Many reports of grown men pushing or trampling over children to get a signature. Do you blame the man?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 4, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Haven't trawled through the whole thread but it's simple really.

One acts like a petulant child who spits all over the course and scowls like he's having dental surgery, the other is Rory McIlroy. Simples.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the wrong choice of words there... There was only one man sulking around the course before walking off like a baby with the word dental associated to the whole situation and it wasn't Tiger Woods.


----------



## triple_bogey (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;EcpKj-NbzW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcpKj-NbzW4[/video]

Tiger's petulance definitely makes these guys action's seem minor. :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 4, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			[video=youtube;EcpKj-NbzW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcpKj-NbzW4[/video]

Tiger's petulance definitely makes these guys action's seem minor. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I remember the commentators after the Hass one saying "well you can understand his frustration" the same commentators who slam Tiger for every little crime he commits... Its a game full of sad, sad people really but the funny thing about it is I honestly don't believe Tiger gives a crap what a load of no-bodies think of him.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 5, 2014)

londonlewis said:



			You could argue that Tiger Woods made a bigger impact on the fitness front. 
there is no doubting that Gary Player was ahead of his time but the impact he made did not make a change to the rest of the field. 
However, people used to talk about the 'Tiger effect'. Other players changed their diets, training techniques and fitness regimes because Tiger was much fitter than everyone else.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this one!

Player won lots, but not by huge margins. Some of Tiger's wins were by huge margins. There was never any talk of 'Player-proofing courses, but there certainly was of Tiger-proofing!

As for your 'Better Travel' challenge, there has ben a vast increase in the opportunities to win, not just compared to Player - who liked to return to SA, but it's just been a lot simpler to get to tournaments since those days.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 5, 2014)

There's a lot of pages to trawl through here, and excuse me if someone has already said it.

Surely the main difference on Sunday was that Tiger (pre 2013) could putt on sunday when he needed to and Rory can't.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 5, 2014)

pendodave said:



			There's a lot of pages to trawl through here, and excuse me if someone has already said it.

Surely the main difference on Sunday was that Tiger (pre 2013) could putt on sunday when he needed to and Rory can't.
		
Click to expand...

I think the main difference, and I've said it before, is that with the lead and playing the way Rory did on Sunday, Tiger of old would have got that round in close to level par and won. Rory hasn't yet learnt to do that. But then I don't think anyone has that ability apart from Tiger so you can't really knock Rory for that.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 5, 2014)

pendodave said:



			...

Surely the main difference on Sunday was that Tiger (pre 2013) could putt on sunday when he needed to and Rory can't.
		
Click to expand...

Does Rory ever putt incredibly? It's the rest of his game that's phenomenal! Or off as it was on the back 9 on Sunday! I've never seen him in so many wrong places in so few holes!

Missing the putt for the win was hugely disappointing, but not 'unexpected'. I wouldn't have expected Tiger to miss that putt whwn he was in his pomp!

The putt for par in the playoff was as good as any I saw him make. Coincidence that there was no pressure - maybe.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Mar 5, 2014)

McIlroy's putting of late has been a lot stronger and actually ended up 4th in Putts per GIR last week at PGA National. It's incredibly difficult to win from 'gun to flag' and as Rory is such a fast starter he finds himself in that situation far more than most. Yes, he's no Tiger Woods when it comes to closing tournaments, but back in 2012 people were saying the same thing before he won at TPC Boston, Crooked Stick and Earth Course.  Make no bones about it, McIlroy is going to win lots of tournaments this season and I wouldn't be so surprised that his first will be at Augusta in a few weeks.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2014)

Has it not stopped raining down there yet?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 5, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Has it not stopped raining down there yet? 

Click to expand...

Just looked at the ten day forecast for the north west  :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Just looked at the ten day forecast for the north west  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Well spotted young man.. I'm off work all next week as well.. I may be golfed out by the time we get to Silloth..


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 5, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Has it not stopped raining down there yet? 

Click to expand...

Oh yes, and there's none forecast for the next 7 days, and the course is fully open and I get to play both days this weekend :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Oh yes, and there's none forecast for the next 7 days, and the course is fully open and I get to play both days this weekend :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news. It's been a long wet winter, but spring appears to be springing...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 5, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Excellent news. It's been a long wet winter, but spring appears to be springing...

Click to expand...

It certainly does. Getting up in the morning, getting soaked walking the dogs, going to work, going home, getting soaked walking the dogs, going to bed, doing it all over again the next day and then not being able to play golf at the weekend has been quite depressing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			I'm with you on this one!

Player won lots, but not by huge margins. Some of Tiger's wins were by huge margins. There was never any talk of 'Player-proofing courses, but there certainly was of Tiger-proofing!

As for your 'Better Travel' challenge, there has ben a vast increase in the opportunities to win, not just compared to Player - who liked to return to SA, but it's just been a lot simpler to get to tournaments since those days.
		
Click to expand...

My observation about Player was nothing to do with him being a great golfer or how many and by how much he won - more to do with the fact that he introduced the notion of fitness being important for golfers.  Tiger certainly picked up on that and ran with it.  But as far as I am aware it was Player who introduced the idea.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 5, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My observation about Player was nothing to do with him being a great golfer or how many and by how much he won - more to do with the fact that he introduced the notion of fitness being important for golfers.  Tiger certainly picked up on that and ran with it.  But as far as I am aware it was Player who introduced the idea.
		
Click to expand...

As LondonLewis posted, and I agreed, it was more about the *impact* of the fitness on other players as opposed to introducing it or using it to become a winner. 

I'm sure there were others who did some sort of Golf fitness work, but Player is definitely the name that stands out. I'm not sure whether he preached about it as much while he was playing PGA Golf as during his Champions period. Being short, he certainly felt needed to be stronger to compete! The likes of Doug Sanders had different methods of acquiring flexible hips!


----------

